# The better tool for cutting/splicing romex?



## Sliding Man (Jul 19, 2007)

This? http://www.amazon.com/Ridgid-21438-...MQUC/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1315552764&sr=8-7

or

This? http://www.amazon.com/45-025-IDEAL-...WLGK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1315552817&sr=8-1

It seems like it can do everything the more expensive tool can. Has anyone used both of these that can help?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I've got a pair like the top picture--They are made by Kline----I like them and have had a few others run out to buy them after they borrowed mine.


I am not in a Romex area so I don't have much use for them--But they do work well.---Mike---


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

Sliding Man said:


> This? http://www.amazon.com/Ridgid-21438-...MQUC/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1315552764&sr=8-7
> 
> or
> 
> ...


If you actually plan to use it more than once, go with the former. I've got 3 pair of wire stripper/cutters. One is of high-quality, the other two are not. There is a HUGE difference.

That said, I've never used the "Lil Ripper Stripper" but don't believe there is any way that a plastic $5 tool is going to do the job you want it to. In fact, I doubt seriously that it will work at all.


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

Actually, mine aren't that "fancy", but if the second one is what I believe it is, it's not an either/or thing. I believe that the second one has a blade of sort inside it, which is for the purpose slicing the outer sheathing on NM or "Romex" cable, so that you can access the individual wires. Afer you have sliced the sheathing with that tool, and cut it out of the way, you would use the first tool, or something similar, to strip, cut, and bend the individual wires.


----------

